# Oto catfish and Betta



## Unknown64 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi, I now just set up a 5.6 gal tank witha good filter with betta grass, and colorful plant, and a cave. When I bought the stuff for me tank, I got a Oto catfish. It was very small, my betta is at least 2 times bigger than he is. So I guess he is a baby. I will put the fish in tomorrow night ,but first I put the oto catfish in my betta's fish bowl. Since my betta hasn't seen another fish in 7 months...she was stalking him which wasn't good. So I put the catfish inside the betta container that was from the store for now. 

So my only question is was my betta trying to eat the fish?
Is my tank good so far?
Should I keep the fish in the container for tomorrow?

Somehow the catfish won't eat anything, I gave it cucumber with little pieces floating above the container and he is having a seizer. 
Please I need help!


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

Your betta may well attack the oto if they are put in a small fish bowl together.

In a 5.6g with plenty of hiding places? She might leave him alone.

A bigger problem might be that otos really like to be kept in groups (which you don't have room for in a 5.6g) and one on its own might get very stressed out regardless of any betta attacks that might or might not happen. They are also quite sensitive to water quality, I believe.

I think you are going to have issues keeping the oto alive. You would be better off with snails or shrimp in a tank that size.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Otocinclus are quite fragile fish and I imagine that being on its own in a small container without any filtration is immensely stressful for your one. 

They are meant to be constantly grazing. I assume there is no soft algae or diatoms for the otocinclus to graze on in the container, and not every otocinclus will readily take foods such as blanched cucumber. 

This is why I only recommend them for tanks at least 10 gallons in size that are not just cycled, but also have a plentiful supply of natural food available. 

I personally would take the otocinclus back. Your set-up sounds inadequate and the container you have it in now is completely unsuitable.


----------



## Unknown64 (Sep 27, 2013)

Well right now I put the two fish in the new tank and they got along great. I guess she was trying to get a good look at him. Plus she was slow trying to follow him so I guess she didn't want some fresh meat after all. Trust me... she is very swift moving whenever she wants to kill a fish. For a little guy, he is the fastest fish I have ever seen, thats why I named him Sonic. My betta is hiding in the cave while my oto is hiding in the grass and sticking to the glass. 

Now I guess I just had to have a little faith and everything would be perfect long time ago.
Well not that long but still. 
So what do you think about this?


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't think that keeping a single oto in a 5.6g with a betta is a good idea. Everything I've read about them says they should be kept in groups of 5-6. 

It's one of those things that works right up to the point where it doesn't, and then you have a problem. Otos are supposed to live for 3+ years with good care, so you can't assume that everything is fine for it after a few hours, days, or weeks.

But for your fish's sake, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## alyymarie (Oct 17, 2013)

I agree, that is not the best set-up for the little guy. He needs a well-established tank and a group to feel secure. He may survive in there, but I don't think he will thrive.


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

Unknown64 said:


> she was slow trying to follow him so I guess she didn't want some fresh meat after all.


Bettas don't kill other fish for food (although the may end up taking a bite).

It's a territory thing. They will harass and nip at the other fish until it swims away (which it can't in a tank) or it dies of stress/injuries.


----------



## Unknown64 (Sep 27, 2013)

Well for a fish that has been in a bowl for 7 months, I wouldn't blame her for being territorial. Plus for one Oto in a 5 gal, he is good..once he grows up he will be strong and use to being the only of it's kind other than himself. Plus I try to have faith in what might happen in my tank. My tank is also narrow giving him lots of algae for it to eat. 
I sometimes play piano music from my stereo system which is close to the tank so that it can clam down my betta because she is very active.
I also have seen alot of people who only have one oto so he should be fine.


----------



## Unknown64 (Sep 27, 2013)

When my betta was following my oto, she got very tired from chasing it due to my oto's speed performance. So I guess she has got the message not to mess with my little sonic.


----------



## alyymarie (Oct 17, 2013)

Just because some people keep one Oto doesn't mean it's okay. Like I said, he may survive, but he will not be as happy as he could be, and he probably won't live as long as he's supposed to.


----------



## Unknown64 (Sep 27, 2013)

Trust me, he doesn't run away with fright that often, he is always swimming in the grass having fun. Sometimes my oto follows my betta , and sometimes my fish are hiding in the cave having fun. So we'll see about that.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Just be aware the otocinclus is probably going to consume all the algae in a 5.6 gallon tank in a fairly short order. They only eat particular types of algae and like I mentioned before some individuals can be difficult or impossible to transition over to other foods. 

I kept three otocinclus in a 30 gallon tank that was filled with diatoms and other soft algaes for them to graze on. They almost completely stripped that tank bare in a very short space of time. I actually ended up selling them because I couldn't provide them with a constant supply of food and they never took to cucumber or the algae wafers I tried. 

A healthy otocinclus should have a gently rounded stomach at all times. If it appears shrunken, then it is likely your fish isn't getting enough to eat.


----------



## Unknown64 (Sep 27, 2013)

Right now, I am trying to get the blanched cucumber to sink to the bottom but i DON'T KNOW why it won't sink. Wait i haven't tried with the new tank yet. I 'll try if that works. I will probably stick one in the rocks next time I clean it. Also, my fish has grown in size witha decent size belly..not to big but still. I am still makin progress MAH BOI OR GIRL


----------



## Unknown64 (Sep 27, 2013)

For my betta since she is a carnivore, she is pretty big and healthy. I f I can make her healthy..than I can do the same for my oto.


----------



## alyymarie (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah people will sometimes clip the cucumbers near the bottom of the glass, or anchor them down somehow. They also sell sinking algae wafers in stores.


----------



## Unknown64 (Sep 27, 2013)

I know about the wafers, they seem great but I am not getting them anytime soon. I already spent 140$ on food,decorations, gravel, the tank and very little on the oto. So algae, and cucumbers should do it. He is healthy as my betta


----------

